
The radical plan to destroy time zones - dnetesn
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2016/02/12/the-radical-plan-to-destroy-time-zones-2/?wpisrc=nl_draw
======
jeremysmyth
_WV: So, the Universal Time Zone system. What lead you to argue so strongly
for that option?_

 _HH: Because from a physics point of view, there IS only one time!_

Um... this would've been a more convincing argument if there was an attempt to
use physics, any physics here. "Relative to the centre of the Earth...
relative to ..." well, anything, really. The fact that some of our most
interesting time sources--GPS satellites--have the difference in their
relative time baked into how they operate is a score against the whole "only
one time" idea.

------
tzs
> In Washington, for example, that means we'd have to get used to rising
> around noon and eating dinner at 1 in the morning.

I think "noon" would continue in common usage to mean the approximate time
when the Sun is at its highest point locally, and "morning" would continue to
mean the time locally between the end of darkness and noon (or the time
between between midnight and noon, with "midnight" continuing to refer to a
local time, not a global time).

------
DrScump
posted 8 hours earlier, 25+ comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11101863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11101863)

